# Computer modeling and 3d printing the original Ferris Wheel



## kdryan (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi all! New to the forum so if this is in the wrong place, please let me know. 

I enjoy 3d modeling in 3ds Max. I have an interest in 3d printing and the local library has printers available for use. I have a deep love for anything from the 1893 World's Fair. In these three I seem to have found a nexus. I am attempting to model and build the original Ferris Wheel from the fair. Completed model will be in 1/72 scale and stand about 3½' tall and will be motorized and hopefully lit up. Pretty straightforward process. Parts are modeled in Max, exported as Stereolitho (stl) files, then the STL files are imported into the Makerbot software and scale appropriately then arranged. I look forward to participating in this forum and any tips, comments, or constructive criticisms are welcome. Link to an album of images below. Please consider this is in the very early stages and I honestly don't have answers for some of the problems such as rigging, etc. One disaster at a time...

1893 Ferris Wheel


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Wow, what a cool project.
I would be great if you could get lighting into each of the hanging 'cars' as it would really look fantastic lit up at night.
It would be tricky to get wiring connections on to the rotating wheel and then also into the hanging cars but I reckon that it would be well worth the effort.
And I am assuming the real Ferris wheel had lighting in the cars.

You also had better start printing 1/72 scale people now!

I used to have a customer called Mr Ferris. He was the big wheel in his organisation!!:grin2:

Alien


----------

